# King Kevin Strikes? (Hibernation over.)



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

King Kevin and helper Catfish James with this 10.78lb Northwest Fl Largemouth.










:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

It has begun.... Nice Bass!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown what lake did this stud come from!?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice! photoshop that is...not bashing here...followed these threads since their inception and don't doubt the kings catches but, keep it reel...

anything look familiar?????

http://www.destinfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic97161-30-1.aspx?Highlight=king+kevin


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilarious pic and nice bass!


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Ultralite (3/11/2010)*nice! photoshop that is...not bashing here...followed these threads since their inception and don't doubt the kings catches but, keep it reel...
> 
> anything look familiar?????
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

whatever...i stand by my post...show me the shoes of the men, kids in the photos...not that you need to prove anything to me...still raising the BS flag here...

i do hope the king caught that fish recently...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Ultralite (3/11/2010)*nice! photoshop that is...not bashing here...followed these threads since their inception and don't doubt the kings catches but, keep it reel...
> 
> anything look familiar?????
> 
> ...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Splittine (3/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Ultralite (3/11/2010)*nice! photoshop that is...not bashing here...followed these threads since their inception and don't doubt the kings catches but, keep it reel...
> ...


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

You guys make me laugh. Nice bass. Whysome refuse tobelieve is beyond me.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic80280-30-1.aspx

This what you talking about Mike?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:clapGreat fish! Kevin :clap And thanks again for an excellent job on my deer head.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

kevin....dont you love all your haters? you get more every year awesome bass

ill come by this weekend and look at it


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you give a general area where you caught it? i have a friend coming in town and were gonna do some fishing. im tryin to decide whether to go sheepie fishing or try to catch some spawning bass.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Another good one Kevin. Keep em comin':bowdown


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The King definitely caught that bass yesterday. My brother saw the fish. He also caught another 9lber.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

photoshop from the other thread.

Mark


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Something is a little funny with the tail? jagged and a white just on the outside of it??


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (3/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about the white spot on the bottom lip


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i do alot of photo editing for warcry, i took this pic and put it in the lab, and it has edited, cant so for what reason but its not for real


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

That just ain't right calling somebody out for photoshop work.

There was at least one more witness, buthe may not be able to remember at the details.......


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Definitely a photoshop.... whiting, that's great lol


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't say for sure but a Little Monkey tells me that theKING hasStruck Again ! :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Ultralite (3/11/2010)*nice! photoshop that is...not bashing here...followed these threads since their inception and don't doubt the kings catches but, keep it reel...
> 
> anything look familiar?????
> 
> ...


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

> *swhiting (3/12/2010)*That just ain't right calling somebody out for photoshop work.
> 
> There was at least one more witness, buthe may not be able to remember at the details.......


Now thats freakin funny!:letsdrink


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

You guys are nuts!! I the pic lastnight! I have a few more on my cpu at home i will post up, but i got news.. Big bass do exist!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Snatch hooks:nonono..Just kidding another nice bass brotha..


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

One with the Flash



















Now feel free to take these to the lab, but I will go ahead and tell you the pic is real. All you naysayers have just been cooped up too long.

:bowdown


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

People act like there is no 10lb bass around here. This is Florida...we have one of the best bass fisheries in the world. You just have to target the big ones...Casting a plastic worm all day is not targeting a big bass.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

> *82whaler (3/12/2010)*Can't say for sure but a Little Monkey tells me that theKING hasStruck Again ! :bowdown :bowdown




Just got back from his shop, I couldn't hang around to take pics but will say be on the look out...


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

All hail the KING!!!!!!!!!

:usaflag


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

It's good to be King!


----------

